# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Oracle management server not starting up

## rmadduluri

Hi there,

I login in to the OEM through a Oracle Managemnet server. I had configured this server myself and was working fine until as of yesterday. I even did a backup of two databases through the RMAN. I could logon using the sysman/paswword account into the Management server today. I restored the sysman password to oem_temp by running 
a procedure. Since all my efforts to logon didn't work I restarted the Win2000 server machine itself. All the oracle databases have started successfully but not the Management server. Thsi is error taht pops up .Please help

" Could not start the OracleOraHome92Managementserver service on Local Computer. The service did not return an error. This could be an internal Windows error or an internal service error. If the problem persists contact your system administrator"

Thanks
Rukmini

----------


## rmadduluri

Sorry th esecond line should say Couldn't logon to the oem,

----------


## skhanal

Look for oms.log file in the server, that might give you some clue.

----------


## rmadduluri

I couldn't find any file called oms.log on the server. In fact I tried to look for all log files but I didn't see anything related to the mannagement server

----------


## happy3sum

Rukmini,

Do you have access to Oracle's metalink?  You may have to relink the OMS agent.  Metalink should be able to give you guidance on what you need to resolve it.

----------


## rmadduluri

I found the error in oms.nohup file which says


Unable to connect to OMS repository.
	at oracle.sysman.vxa.VxaAppServer.startServices(VxaAp  pServer.java:1596)
	at oracle.sysman.vxa.VxaAppServer.main(VxaAppServer.j  ava:3144)

Error starting Oracle Management Server. 
VXA-2028 : 
Unable to connect to OMS repository."Could not start management server. Initialization failure"

----------


## happy3sum

Check this fix:

How to Configure Oracle Management System (OMS) to Reconnect 
to a Repository: 

If the OMS and the repository server lose connection, the OMS can now be 
configured to try to re-establish the connection to the repository server. 
This is accomplished using two parameters that are placed in the 
omsconfig.properties file: 

oms.repository.connect_timeout 
oms.repository.connect_numTries 


How to Set the Management Server Retry Interval: 
------------------------------------------------ 

The Management Server is designed to retry at pre-defined intervals. 

Use the following parameters in the omsconfig.properties file to set the retry 
interval: 

oms.repository.connect_timeout=<time in seconds> 
oms.repository.connect_numTries=<integer> 

These values are defined as: 

oms.repository.connect_timeout is the maximum time (in seconds) the 
Management Server waits for the repository database to start up. 

oms.repository.connect_numTries is the maximum number of tries the 
Management Server makes to connect to the repository before starting 
up the Management Server services. 

The retry interval is calculated as the value of: 

oms.repository.connect_timeout divided by the value of 
oms.repository.connect_numTries. 

By default, the properties are set as follows: 

oms.repository.connect_timeout=120 
oms.repository.connect_numTries=12 

The Management Server tries to establish a repository connection at startup 
at 10 second intervals for a total of 12 times. 


I would set the the 
oms.repository.connect_timeout=5*60=300 and add a little bit make it oms.repository.connect_timeout=360 
and the 
oms.repository.connect_numTries=6 

so for a maximum of 6 retries and a total timeout time of 360 secs or 6 minutes, the oms will attempt to connect to the repository every 60 seconds or 1 minute. 

Can you use the settings above and see if they work for you?

----------

